

Show HN: Noted, a note-taking web app inspired by Vim - avolcano
http://noted.herokuapp.com/

======
ethnt
God dammit, I've been working on a similar app, also called Noted, for the
past seven months. <http://github.com/noted/noted>

My project also includes note-taking, but specifically for research projects
with additional bibliography/citation tools.

~~~
avolcano
Haha, don't worry - I'm not attached to the name. Plus, your application looks
far more like a full-fledged research tool than a "speedy, minimal outline"
tool like my app is :)

~~~
weaksauce
you should add undo, u, to the app. Also, make dd work as delete instead of
just d.

------
avolcano
Here's a blog post with more information about its creation and development:
<http://www.thomasboyt.com/2013/03/24/announcing-noted.html>

~~~
lukasb
Can you say more about what frustrated you about Evernote and Notational
Velocity?

------
cliffom
Gah! I've been working on a similar project, <http://www.webnoted.com>

I guess the name (or portion of) is very common... I like your Dropbox
integration.

------
mase
Looks and works a lot like <http://workflowy.com>

